# Prop Build - Antique Bronze Ship Porthole



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Happy Saturday all!

After a bit of a "out of my comfort zone" build I put together this great prop porthole. This thing has great scale and won't be lost in a room, specially if that room is being made into a ship! I built this after contacting The Weird Kid show about making the porthole to complement his tutorial on the Kraken Tentacle, which I have linked in the video.
Enjoy the tutorial and happy haunting!

P.S. I apologize for the longer length, I wanted to discuss a lot of the processes and reasoning behind it as to help foster a longer term knowledge base rather than a one shot tutorial.

-Samhain


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The end product is stunning.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

RoxyBlue said:


> The end product is stunning.


Thanks Roxy! This one was a bit harder of a build for me, all that brass needing to be smooth was a bit of a fight for me, makes me realize I need a better way to seal styrofoam while keeping it accessible for most. I want to build multiple of these windows to see how they would look on a wall together, I think the visual effect would be awesome.

Regardless! Thanks for the kind words.

I'm busy with my thinking cap on for this weeks video and am currently drawing blanks, and my notepad of ideas are either projects too big for a single week build or projects I just don't feel like building this week.


----------

